# twitch.tv seite nicht erreichbar



## orkman (7. Mai 2014)

halli hallo liebe leute , ich hoffe ich habe das richtige unterforum dafuer genommen ... 
also am sonntag abend hat mein pc ein windows update gemacht (keine ahnung obs daran liegt/liegen koennte) und seitdem geht die seite twitch.tv nicht mehr bei mir ... es kommt seiten ladenfehler , server nicht gefunden ... per tablet und so hab ich aber zugriff auf twitch ... ausserdem kann ich die streams nicht ueber andere seiten schauen via zum beispiel die starcraft streams ueber teamliquid.net .... das einzige was hilft ist ein programm was ich auf reddit gefunden habe und mit dem man die streams von twitch via vlc streamen kann ...
dan ploetzlich gings gestern abend wieder ... einfach verklickt bei den favoriten und kam auf twitch und es war erreichbar ... jetzt hab ich internet neu gestartet und twitch ist wieder nicht erreichbar ... kennt jmd das problem und hat ne loesung ... ok twitch kann ich ja schauen dank dem vlc stream programm aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht erklaeren wieso JEDE inet seite funktioniert und ich das problem nur bei twitch habe ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2014)

Browsercache usw mal löschen. Hatte das auch des öfteren bei Twitch. Bei anderen Seiten nicht.


----------



## orkman (7. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Browsercache usw mal löschen. Hatte das auch des öfteren bei Twitch. Bei anderen Seiten nicht.



schon gemacht , hat nix gebracht ... ausserdem hab ich den browser (firefox) komplett neuinstalliert und bei den andern browsern tritt es auch auf :/


----------



## orkman (7. Mai 2014)

na toll , battle net scheint jetzt auch davon betroffen zu sein .... vllt ein provider problem ? :/

hmm ... hatte inet und pc neu gestartet weil twitch und battlenet nicht funktionierten ... nach dem neustart gingen beide nicht und jetzt pleotzlich gehen beide wieder .... *was zur hölle ist das ?*


----------



## Saji (8. Mai 2014)

orkman schrieb:


> *was zur hölle ist das ?*



Wahrscheinlich ein DNS-Problem beim Provider.


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2014)

In dem Fall warten oder mal die Google Nameserver eintragen.
Oder irgendwelche Schadsoftware am Rechner eingefangen.


----------

